# Lyft rates already too low ... now lower?



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

10% less in Phoenix? I fail to see the point.

The whole app based ride industry is going right in the toilet.

No one is currently priced out of a ride. The only thing stopping people is they are losers with no credit cards or smartphones. That is a good thing.

Lower rates serves no purpose ... only hurts drivers.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

SERIOUSLY nobody I have ever picked up has said "I wish the prices were just a litttttle bit lower". They're already a bargain.

You could already take a carfull of people to a destination at 1/4 the cost if they were all to take the bus.

I can't drive with Lyft again until they restore the rates because the rides come in too infrequent and my car is not a hybrid. It's a mid-size non-luxury import sports sedan.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 10% less in Phoenix? I fail to see the point.
> 
> The whole app based ride industry is going right in the toilet.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you at all, but this is a thought that occurred to me... If they saturate the market with new riders because of the cheaper fares, the increase the size of the market while si.multaneously reducing drivers...which should in turn SHOULD increase profitability in a vague sense...and then when demand outmatches supply, they raise the rates to attract new drivers and we make BANK. Well, SOMEONE will make bank. I'm quitting.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And in LA


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

And in Miami

















Your safe, friendly rides are the top reason people choose Lyft. A close second: affordability. To keep your phone buzzing with requests, we're testing 20% lower prices in Miami starting today.

Remember: The more you make, the more Lyft makes, so your earnings are our top priority. We'll keep a close eye on the results of this campaign, and make any adjustments to keep your earnings high.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Funny.. Lyft just sent an email to DC market saying they are NOT dropping prices in DC. I didn't understand why they would say that until I saw this.. So they are dropping prices in other markets.. Interesting.

The same email also says they are going to be updating the app to make the customer tipping screen more prominent to help us get more tips.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Evidently the DC and Indy markets are SPECIAL. No rate drops.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

Denver -

GIVE YOURSELF A BONUSDrive more, and you'll earn more. Our drivers earn back 30% of Lyft's fee on average at the end of every week through the Power Driver Bonus.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

I has sad.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

35% Sacramento, 25% CT, 30% NJ, 35% Providence RI, 20% Miami.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

25% cut in Orlando. And you gotta love the respect we get from Lyft with the "starting today"


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

35% in Kansas City and going to set fare rather than donaton


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

At least they understand that drivers are screwed and have a tip button.
If lyft could get their 20% from the tips, the tip would be the only thing they would charge the riders.

R. How much?
D. Free ride plus tip!
R. How much is free plus 20%?
D. Don't worry about it, just move closer, so I could fist pump you in a forehead!


----------



## omahagreg (Sep 25, 2014)

Omaha will be 35% cut. Was 1.50 per mile, plus 40 cents per min, so now 97.5 cents per mile plus 26 cents per minute? No thanks.....done. I am not doing this to lose money.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been averaging ~$3/hr when in driver mode (this is before expenses) here in Jacksonville. This 10% just might make me throw in the towel. I don't see how anyone here is making any money at all driving for Lyft.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

In Los Angeles I get one Lyft call for every 8 Uber calls. So they can drop all they want. I'm not going to bother turning my Lyft app on anymore.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

In Seattle with the new Lyft rate cuts the rates are now exactly equal to Uber. Cuts took effect today.


----------

